# travertine tiled wall



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Used 12x12 travertine tile on this feature wall, this was my house, I framed, sided, trimmed and installed cabinetry. The tilework was done by a good friend of mine.


----------



## detroitMi (Sep 10, 2008)

*Travertine*

Beautiful job, I like it, I've done some fireplaces in the past just like that , up to the ceiling,they are gorgeous


----------



## rsss396375 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like a very nice, clean job. Hats off to your friend for his attention to quality.:thumbsup:


----------



## coveinspiration (Jul 6, 2009)

Lookin sharp!


----------

